# Seeking parents to help answer some questions!! (Survey)



## cassidynick13 (Nov 4, 2015)

Hey everyone! I am current a high school senior working on a project for an engineering class. I am posting on this forum because we are trying to solve a very serious problem that affects a lot of new parents:
*New parents forgetting or leaving their child in a car during a hot day, with no air conditioning or ventilation.*
It would be really helpful and cool if those parents out there would help me by filling out the following survey, and talking about any kinds of products or experiences with something like this. Thank you guys for your help!


----------



## MeepyCat (Oct 11, 2006)

Did you mean to post a survey? There isn't a link.


----------

